# AHPRA - South African Nurses



## jayandjay (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi everybody.
Are there any South African nurses here? Or anyone that could help with some info.

I am a registered nurse, trained in South Africa, first registered with SANC in 1999 and have been living and working in the UK since 2003.
I originally started my Australian nursing registration application with Queensland, but this was in June last year, so has now been moved over to AHPRA. After months of waiting and no response from them, I have finally received an email from my allocated registration case worker.
As I was trained in South Africa, she has requested evidence of adaptation training from the time I first registered in the UK (Apparently this is a requirement for all South African nurses).
I have contacted the NMC, and they have told me that they only started doing this in 2005, and as I came over in 2003, it was not a requirement for me. And now because I'm already registered over here and not in South Africa, there is no available adaptation program available for me to do.

If anyone has any information or suggestions, please could you let me know.
I have also posted this on other forums.

Thanks you all.
J


----------



## fasnriy (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi J,

I just had a look at your thread. I too am a SA nurse working in the UK. I'm also thinking of going to Aust.
When I registered with the NMC, I was not required to do the adaptation. I was just wondering how you overcame this problem with the AHPRA.

Thanks
F


----------

